

Someone who is like Data in real life - amichail
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/9xea8/i_am_unable_to_feel_most_emotion_i_have/

======
knv
Haven't seen something this intriguing on web since the guy who claimed that
he has travel back in time from 2038 to obtain a 70's IBM portable computer.

------
jolie
This thread is freakin' amazing. Especially if you use the Data Voice in your
head when you read it. ;)

